# Help with fish identification!



## Maggie_M (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello! 

This is my first post, I hope this is the right place for it...

I've had a 30 gallon tank for the last 5 years and finally upgraded to a 55 gallon tank about a week ago. I was hoping that someone here could help me ID these 2 fish,t hey have been living in the 30 gallon tank along with 2 Clown Loaches and a Pleco. I want to get more fish for the new tank want to make sure these guys will live in peace with whatever I put in there.

Also,any suggestions on what to populate my new tank with are appreciated!

Thanks!
Edited to add: Both of these fish are well over 4 inches long (maybe 6 inches).


----------



## Egon (Aug 12, 2010)

Your first fish there is a "Uruguayan Eartheater". They are gymnophagus. I have two of these and they are very cool.

The 2nd one I believe is a tinfoil barb.

The gymnophagus are decent community fish and are only territorial when breeding. Not sure about the barbs.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good looking fish. Looks like you've got an algea problem.


----------



## Maggie_M (Oct 11, 2010)

When I bought the tank last week it was in use,the previous owner said the algae on the back was intentional because he likes the look. I kind of like it too, but I will probably get a couple of algae eaters to help keep it in check. Unfortunately the pleco that I have had for the last 5 years NEVER comes out of the stump/cave that is in the tank (moved it from the 30 gallon tank),so he wont be much help! I hadn't seen the pleco in almost a year and thought it had probably died, so I was surprised to see it after the move!


----------



## Maggie_M (Oct 11, 2010)

Egon said:


> Your first fish there is a "Uruguayan Eartheater". They are gymnophagus. I have two of these and they are very cool.
> 
> The 2nd one I believe is a tinfoil barb.
> 
> The gymnophagus are decent community fish and are only territorial when breeding. Not sure about the barbs.


Thanks for the ID on the fist fish. I thought it was a cichlid, just not sure what kind.Yes,he is a very cool fish!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

He could be coming out at night. Do you leave the light on all day? Try turning it off more and see if he will come out.


----------



## Maggie_M (Oct 11, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> He could be coming out at night. Do you leave the light on all day? Try turning it off more and see if he will come out.


In the smaller tank I never or very rarely had the light on and I still didn't see him. He's a beautiful and not inexpensive fish so it's a shame he (she?) is not on display...


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Tinfoil barbs get rather large; 10" is not unheard of. Luckily, they're pretty non-aggressive towards tankmates, though they are particularly dirty eaters. The phagus are beautiful, though. Wonderful aquarium fish to have.


----------

